# do/should we reply



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2016)

with only a small handful of members doing most of the work, I often wonder if the polite thank you when they answer our question is really just another thread to check .... more to do.

example: Cletus answered my question with ...... 


clee01l said:


> It does if you are limited to 8GB of RAM and limited freespace on the primary drive to hold all of the intermediate files that LR will likely create in Wirking Storage



My first reaction is to type 'thanks mate ..... ....' or  . However that does mean  Cletus  will need  to open the thread again just to see 2 words when he could have opened another thread requiring real assistance.
The like button always seems the lazy way imo. 

So how do those _small handful of members_ feel about it?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 16, 2016)

Most people write to say that what we suggested worked, and they generally append a thank you to that message. And that message is the important thing to know, although I never turn down a thank you.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2016)

Hal P Anderson said:


> And that message is the important thing to know,


 I assume it worked if they don't reply but I guess it is nice to know



Hal P Anderson said:


> although I never turn down a thank you.


Yep; I know the feeling; a thank you do make it all typing/editing worthwhile (editing is easier than typing for me ). Interesting to hear what the other gurus feel.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 16, 2016)

I like the closure on the thread, even if it is just a "Thanks".  If I give a response that may included directions and never get feedback, I have no way go knowing if the response was 1) understood, 2) If I understood the question or 3) if the OP was too embarrassed to show their head again.   I never want anyone to fall into option 3.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I'd always want to know the result of my suggestions/guidance. And getting a "thank you" response is always welcome, and certainly no hardship to open a post to find that.

Slightly off topic, I actually feel that we currently have quite a few more users "stepping up to the plate" to answer questions, which is great to see.


----------



## Dave Miller (Feb 16, 2016)

I must admit to being occasionally annoyed when I open a post just to find it says "thanks" but I do think that it is important to acknowledge help and also to confirm a successful resolution. It helps those following to judge the value of the advice.


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 16, 2016)

Ian.B said:


> with only a small handful of members doing most of the work, I often wonder if the polite thank you when they answer our question is really just another thread to check .... more to do.



For me, 'thank you' is equivalent to 'got it', and it helps the next time you answer a similar question.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 16, 2016)

I appreciate the thank you's too.  And it means that if someone finds the thread in future, they know the solution worked, so it's valuable to others too.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 16, 2016)

To me, it depends a bit on the discussion. If I tell the zillionth new user how to deal with 'missing folder' problems, I don't need them to tell me my instructions worked. I know they do. But if it is a more complicated problem, where I tell people to try something and if that didn't work try something else, then I'm obviously anxious to know if I was on the right track. I could also learn something myself in this case.


----------



## Ian.B (Feb 16, 2016)

cheers ; _thank you_ it is


----------



## LouieSherwin (Feb 16, 2016)

I think that some form of acknowledgement is not only polite but also useful to bring closure to the questions. This is especially true since this forum is primarily a  "I have a question or problem what are the solutions" format. 

I don't know if the new forum software has this capability but it might useful to provide some method for the OP to declare the topic as complete or solved. Or as other Q and A format discussions often provide a way for the OP to mark one or more replies as have answered their question. 

-louie


----------



## Chris_M (Feb 20, 2016)

LouieSherwin said:


> ...
> I don't know if the new forum software has this capability but it might useful to provide some method for the OP to declare the topic as complete or solved. Or as other Q and A format discussions often provide a way for the OP to mark one or more replies as have answered their question.
> 
> -louie


I think that's a rather good suggestion Louie,
perhaps you should add it to the suggestion thread here  ---> New Forum Software - Bugs & Feature Requests


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 20, 2016)

It doesn't by default.  There may be a plug-in - add it to the feature request thread to remind me to look.  That said, the Adobe forum has that capability and it's a nightmare trying to get people to mark threads as solved, so I'm not sure how well it would work.


----------



## davidedric (Feb 20, 2016)

There is a similar facility on DPR, but the threads seem to wander on regardless.  Perhaps that says something about the DPR denizens


----------

